# Good News From Selka's Senior Check Up



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka had a senior exam on Tuesday and we got all his bloodwork results back today. The vet said it is perfect, looks like the bloodwork of a three year old dog! (Selka is 11)
I guess maybe he did get his dad's (Sunfire's Valiant Apollo)genes, who lived to be almost 17!

I am so relieved. and so very grateful.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome news!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Fantastic!!!!
I am so glad Selka had such a good check-up. Just wonderful.:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He has alot of fatty tumors but we are keeping an eye on them.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wonderful news! I bet you are so relieved! Enjoy him!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Such good news Deb! Great way to start the weekend!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great news! hoorah!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. After having several goldens with chronic illnesses, it is so wonderful to have boy who is healthy!!!

Poor Gunner isn't so lucky. Our breeder went with a different stud dog on his litter. : (


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Deb I know you are smiling and happy with this news...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go Selka! I'm sure the results made your mom smile.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

More than smiles!!! Lots of hugs, fetches and treats for everyone!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear Selka, that beautiful boy, is honoring his dad by making 11 the new 3!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Jill!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

That is great news!! You will have to celebrate this weekend.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Good for Selka! Woo hoo! Many, many happy and healthy golden years to him!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Deb, I'll bet there's a celebration at your house tonight. Love to hear that a senior pup gets a clean bill of health!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wonderful news Deb, glad Selka had a great check up.!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Deb, would you mind sharing what was included in Selka's senior exam? Toby goes in for his annual physical in a few weeks and I want to make sure they do everything possible to check everything out on him (even though he's not technically a senior for a bit).


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Anne, we just had all of the usual things for an annual check up plus the full blood panel/cbc to check to make sure his kidneys/liver etc are functioning normally. Also his new lipomas were aspirated, old ones rechecked and teeth cleaned. (He is SO good about just sitting there while they chip away at his teeth!)
We didn't request a sonogram. (since his blood work was so good it doesn't bother me as much. I am assuming he may have benign tumors they would see on a sonogram. Then what do we do? I wouldn't want to do surgery on a healthy 11 yr old dog) I would have had the sonogram if cost wouldn't have been a factor at this time. We just paid our $10,000. deductible for ourselves and $400 for this visit. Gunner's ongoing opthomologist appointments are pretty pricey. So we'll see for next time.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That is great news! Lucky Selka, good genes!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is great, i feel like since he, and spencer were half brothers, still a little of my baby lives on.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> That is great, i feel like since he, and spencer were half brothers, still a little of my baby lives on.


That just breaks my heart for you but is so very loving and sweet.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks, spencer made it to 12yrs., 5 months, so yes those apollo, genes are good, hi mom only lived to 8 or 9, i think.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Debles said:


> That just breaks my heart for you but is so very loving and sweet.


 
Me too.

If I was going to buy a dog (I get mine from shelters and by the road), I would want one of that lineage. Selka and Spencer have such extremely cute faces.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> Anne, we just had all of the usual things for an annual check up plus the full blood panel/cbc to check to make sure his kidneys/liver etc are functioning normally. Also his new lipomas were aspirated, old ones rechecked and teeth cleaned. (He is SO good about just sitting there while they chip away at his teeth!)
> We didn't request a sonogram. (since his blood work was so good it doesn't bother me as much. I am assuming he may have benign tumors they would see on a sonogram. Then what do we do? I wouldn't want to do surgery on a healthy 11 yr old dog) I would have had the sonogram if cost wouldn't have been a factor at this time. We just paid our $10,000. deductible for ourselves and $400 for this visit. Gunner's ongoing opthomologist appointments are pretty pricey. So we'll see for next time.


 
I am amazed they don't need to sedate him for dental cleanings! Wow!! 

I'm just trying to get in my head how I want to approach Toby's upcoming seniorhood. I can hardly believe he is almost there as he acts like a puppy still--but he has the white face. We had a sonogram done on him last fall when he had an eating indiscretion/bout of vomiting and all was clear then. The only things I may ask our vet to do this time are to stretch out his vaccines to 3 weeks and to do an anal exam on him. She already knows how gun shy I am about anal growths so that should not be a problem. She also agreed with me earlier about spacing Barkley's vaccines out so I assume she won't mind Toby's either. 

It's funny about specialty visits. Toby's eye exam at the veterinary specialty clinic is very reasonable compared to his regular veterinary charges. They do a complete eye exam on him for just about $90.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

That is great news about Selka!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Selka*

Debles

So very glad for Selka!!

What do you feed your dogs?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent Deb! Good news. I wish they would sedate me for teeth cleaning .


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOO-HOO! Great news Deb. Give that sweet boy and ear rub from us.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news about Selka's senior check up. I know you feel so much better now.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen: We feed Nature's Variety Prairie Salmon: apparently that is all Gunner can eat. Anything else and he loses weight and all his hair.

Marcy: I have to have nitrous to see the dentist!

Anne: Yes, Selka is so sweet and amazingly calm that he lets them scrape his teeth and he has had some bad tartar on his canines.
I space out Gunner's vacs also (he is now 7 so a senior too) and his opthomologist visits are not cheap! But this recent vet checkup was pretty pricey.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

That is FANTASTIC news!!! I got great news at Milly's last senior check up (she's 11ish, too), and know how great it feels.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Great to hear Selka had good news on his exam. Give that sweet boy big hugs for us, and Jake and Riley send roo roos to both the boys.:wavey:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

That's great news, Deb!! Boy, I'll bet you're still on cloud nine after getting results like that!  (I know I would be!)


----------

